# Clark, South Dakota Potato Days Aug 7, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Folks in South Dakota celebrate the potato harvest on Aug 7, 2004 with a tractor parade from Watertown to Clark plus other events including mashed potato wrestling. Here is a link:

http://www.clarksd.com/potato/antiquetractor.htm


----------

